
Ubuntu installer now supports ZFS on the boot partition - doener
https://git.launchpad.net/ubiquity/commit/?id=3020c47c7a0511a638902925862cc6789628a6df
======
Jonnax
Is ZFS any good?

What's the current recommendation of file system?

ext4, btrfs, ZFS?

Is there one better suited for a laptop/desktop and a server?

Is one better for RAID? Is one better for speed? Is one better for resiliency?

~~~
ssvss
Most DBAs working with async/directIO databases recommend XFS,
[https://www.scylladb.com/2016/02/09/qualifying-
filesystems/](https://www.scylladb.com/2016/02/09/qualifying-filesystems/)

~~~
throw0101a
For the topic of directIO / O_DIRECT, this is specific to databases that do
their own buffering, and thus one would have double-buffering: once at the DB
app layer and again at the OS VFS layer.

Not all databases do buffering: Postgresql does not, and is generally built
around an OS's normal I/O buffering.

2017 sub-thread on this topic:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15722708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15722708)

------
bsg75
How does one tell if this commit had been included in the daily live builds? I
just pulled both the server and desktop ISOs and zfs is not yet appearing as
an option. Eager to give it a spin.

~~~
bsg75
Maybe answering my own question. Commit shows a merge into version 19.10.14,
while current daily shows Ubiquity at 19.10.13

    
    
        $ curl -s http://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/eoan-desktop-amd64.manifest | grep 'ubiquity\s'
    
        ubiquity 19.10.13

------
jmkni
Can somebody ELI5 what this means? Faster boot times?

~~~
resoluteteeth
ZFS is a somewhat popular filesystem but it's not included in the mainline
kernel because of licensing issues. Adding support in the Ubuntu installer
just makes things simpler for people who want to install ubuntu to a ZFS
filesystem.

If you don't know what ZFS is you're probably better sticking with the default
(EXT4).

~~~
jmkni
Good to know cheers!

